

Here are eight cyber crooks who got less prison time than Andrew Auernheimer - mikecane
http://www.scmagazine.com/here-are-eight-cyber-crooks-who-got-less-prison-time-than-andrew-auernheimer/article/284928/

======
GHFigs
Seven of the eight pleaded guilty.

~~~
rdl
Zero of the eight trolled the federal court system nearly continuously from
arrest onward, either :)

